# You know what would help ants not get murdered? In-app tipping!



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

Why does Uber want to give all the ne'er-do-well 16 year old blonde girls with machetes more reasons to murder us? One of the only things this girl could have wanted was the few bucks in tip change the poor guy was probably carrying. She didn't really even try to take the dude's car. I just don't get it. We make them a LOT more money than those measly tips, they should want people not to murder us with machetes. Right?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

AVLien said:


> Why does Uber want to give all the ne'er-do-well 16 year old blonde girls with machetes more reasons to murder us? One of the only things this girl could have wanted was the few bucks in tip change the poor guy was probably carrying. She didn't really even try to take the dude's car. I just don't get it. We make them a LOT more money than those measly tips, they should want people not to murder us with machetes. Right?


They could also push for out a campaign to "Please protect your drivers safety, don't tip. Tips are NOT required, and puts your drivers physical safety at risk."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AVLien said:


> Why does Uber want to give all the ne'er-do-well 16 year old blonde girls with machetes more reasons to murder us? One of the only things this girl could have wanted was the few bucks in tip change the poor guy was probably carrying. She didn't really even try to take the dude's car. I just don't get it. We make them a LOT more money than those measly tips, they should want people not to murder us with machetes. Right?


Then again
She probably just wanted to murder someone.

.


AVLien said:


> Why does Uber want to give all the ne'er-do-well 16 year old blonde girls with machetes more reasons to murder us? One of the only things this girl could have wanted was the few bucks in tip change the poor guy was probably carrying. She didn't really even try to take the dude's car. I just don't get it. We make them a LOT more money than those measly tips, they should want people not to murder us with machetes. Right?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AVLien said:


> Why does Uber want to give all the ne'er-do-well 16 year old blonde girls with machetes more reasons to murder us? One of the only things this girl could have wanted was the few bucks in tip change the poor guy was probably carrying. She didn't really even try to take the dude's car. I just don't get it. We make them a LOT more money than those measly tips, they should want people not to murder us with machetes. Right?


How as the girl suppose to get the few bucks in tip change if the tips were in made in-app?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They could also push for out a campaign to "Please protect your drivers safety, don't tip. Tips are NOT required, and puts your drivers physical safety at risk."


Uber shill. Everything this guy says comes straight from Uber corporate.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The girl killed the driver because she wanted to kill someone, not because she wanted money. It was psychosis. I don't know whether it was delusions, drugs, a fit of rage, or just thrill that was her motive. But as nearly as I can tell, money was not the motive.

The only thing she might have been trying to take is the car, but seeing as how she crashed it, my guess is that she was using the car more as a getaway vehicle or a joy ride than something to flip for monetary value. I doubt she even knew a place where she could sell a stolen car.



Uberfunitis said:


> They could also push for out a campaign to "Please protect your drivers safety, don't tip. Tips are NOT required, and puts your drivers physical safety at risk."


I'd rather have an increased chance of robbery and get cash tips than the other way around.

You are free to hang signs in your car saying you do not accept tips and do not carry cash.

Cash tips are king. Lyft uses the in-app tips against you during any hourly guarantees.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Another Walmart pickup gone bad...


----------

